# edible fern?



## Mongo (Jan 26, 2008)

I collected a couple dozen fiddleheads yesterday and have been trying to determine if they are an edible variety. The outstanding feature of the fern is that it has a fine white velvet type of "fur" on the entire stem. The tightly curled section is only about an inch in diameter. The plants were between 3 and 8 inches tall. Eat, or compost?


----------



## deermedic (Feb 13, 2008)

We call them fiddle ferns. They are great when cooked like Aspargras. My Aunt is Korean and she used them in many dishes. would pick them by the grocery bag.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 26, 2008)

thx doc


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Mongo
I know there is at least 2 types and only one is edible
and I'm not quite sure how to tell the difference between
the ostrich fern (edible) from the braken fern
when they are young.

Check out this older thread on them.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284139&highlight=Fiddleheads

mike


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

The ostrich fern has a discernable grove in the flatter side. Just taste your collection if it isn't ostrich it'll be very bitter. Both are natural laxitives.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Always wanted to try them.....
http://www.wild-harvest.com/pages/fiddlehead.htm


----------

